# Mario Or Sonic



## JamesBertie (Oct 16, 2009)

Post who you think is better


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Conor (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 16, 2009)

neither


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario was good until nintendo screwed him up, so now I say sonic.


----------



## Dantheman500 (Oct 16, 2009)

SONIC!!!!!!!


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 16, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Mario was good until nintendo screwed him up, so now I say sonic.


and sonic has been doing a lot better these days?


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True...


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario was the best. i hate sonic. sorry don't flame me


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario is still pretty good, but Sonic started sucking after SA2B


----------



## Irock (Oct 16, 2009)

I grew up with the NES, N64 and Gamecube. Never owned a Sega system. I'm obviously going to vote Mario.


----------



## Pear (Oct 16, 2009)

Neither. I never could stand either of those series.


----------



## JamesBertie (Oct 16, 2009)

Irock said:
			
		

> I grew up with the NES, N64 and Gamecube. Never owned a Sega system. I'm obviously going to vote Mario.


same i've never owned a sega system


----------



## Miranda (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonic, the old sonic. Not the new 3D crap version.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonic. Because Mario dies when he touches an enemy T_T


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Sonic, the old sonic. Not the new 3D crap version.


Ino. 2d sonic is better than the 3d one, More addicting.


----------



## 4861 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 16, 2009)

MARIO FTW!!! 
Personally I hate ALL sonic games -_-
even the 2d games all it is is running then at the end of the level you fight eggman basicly I dont know I hate sonic thats why I dont know many things about sonic


----------



## Peso (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonic's been sucking a lot ever since his Gamecube debut.So I vote Mario.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonic All the way. I grew up with Sega, watching my Dad play all the time and then playing myself. I eventually did better than he ever did. XP At one point, we had 4 Genesis's. 0_o


----------



## Peso (Oct 16, 2009)

I like Sonic for his comics not for his games.I grew up with the good Sega Genesis games.But now he's just been horrible lately.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

Unleashed was pretty good, plus Project Needlemouse might do something for the series. The only game that I've recently seen sonic thats unplayable is probably '06. Secret Rings was decent, and even Heroes was good IMO.


----------



## Zex (Oct 16, 2009)

Dood!

Everyone knows that Goku is the best.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Dood!
> 
> Everyone knows that Goku is the best.


* never watched Dragon Ball* :|


----------



## Peso (Oct 16, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Unleashed was pretty good, plus Project Needlemouse might do something for the series. The only game that I've recently seen sonic thats unplayable is probably '06. Secret Rings was decent, and even Heroes was good IMO.


Unleashed is pretty fun.I think Secret Rings sucked though,and the sequel didn't help at all.The thing I'd like to see is the comic characters getting in the action.  :veryhappy:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 16, 2009)

Gordon Freeman <333....

oh wait it has to be these guys, :\ .  Then Mario, because I grew up with him with SMW.  NSMB Wii looks great, It's supposed to be like SMW which if so, would probably be the most sexiest thing I've seen.


----------



## Peso (Oct 16, 2009)

SMW was one of the best Mario games back then.It still is. :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Samus


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2009)

They're both, for the most part, dead to me. Only their older selves please me. 

Pre-Galaxy and Pre-Sonic 06.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I say I havent played many of either games for mario or sonic but I like them both so I guess both.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really liked the comics. =/ Though, they DID appear in a mini-game in Sonic Spinball.


----------



## Nic (Oct 16, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> MARIO FTW!!!
> Personally I hate ALL sonic games -_-
> even the 2d games all it is is running then at the end of the level you fight eggman basicly I dont know I hate sonic thats why I dont know many things about sonic


Please use spell checkers and end your sentences then completely just let them join another sentence. Thanks!

But I have to say Mario but 2D sonic was very interesting. 3D sucks badly.


----------



## Temari (Oct 16, 2009)

<big><big>Mario</big></big>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


64 was pretty good.


----------



## John102 (Oct 16, 2009)

Master chef is a pretty cool guy, he chops of carrots and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Oct 16, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Master chef is a pretty cool guy, he chops of carrots and doesn't afraid of anything.


Doing it wrong.  <_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 16, 2009)

Mario.

But I think that I will let Brawl Decide this.

WIll post results tomorrow.


----------



## Micah (Oct 17, 2009)

Mario.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 17, 2009)

Luigi.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 17, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Zex (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Mario and Sonic, i'm happy for you and all

BUT TINGLE HAD ONE OF THE BEST GAMES OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 17, 2009)

mario is better all sonic can do is run fast


----------



## mohawkien (Oct 17, 2009)

Mario has been doing better than Sonic lately. Most of Sonic's games have been let downs. Except the classic Sonic games. Most families back in the day grew up with Nintendo rather than with Sega. I'm going with Mario on this.


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think sonic. I like there characters better also.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 18, 2009)

Mario! =] I like his games a lot.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Id have to say Mario with Nintendo. Because there bad guys from the goombas to bowser have a personality to them.I like sonic and especially tails yes but really robotanic is the only main bad guy with personality, robots boring.


----------



## Kingdom (Oct 19, 2009)

Mario has better adventures.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2009)

Kingdom said:
			
		

> Mario has better adventures.


Because hunting down a Princess time after time is exciting. :/\


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 19, 2009)

As if running in loops and strait and stuff isnt boring IM SO GETTING SMBWii


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> As if running in loops and strait and stuff isnt boring IM SO GETTING SMBWii


That's why you play the older Genesis games. /thread


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kingdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic went into arabic and medieval stories, went into space who knows how many times, went into the center of the earth, became a werewolf thing, etc.
Not saying all of those things are good though, just pointing out Sonic has had alot more adventure than Mario.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-Shadow games. The Post-Shadow Games I could care less about except for that new one unless they do some stupid gimmick.


----------



## cornymikey (Oct 19, 2009)

luigi


----------

